# Ravenna, Oh 943 - VERY URGENT GSD/MIX??



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

not sure if this is a pb,or not.( thinking more mixed) wanted someone more experianced to decide.if a mix please delete,ty.

UPDATE: This great dog has the "honor" of being in the pound the longest, since August. He's a beautiful dog & his pictures do him no justice. He's very playful & loves to run after tennis balls. It's an absolute mystery why no one has adopted him yet. He's great with all people & other dogs. Even after all this time, he appears to still be housetrained. This is a very nice 2-3 year old dog. Very active & playful & he is good with other dogs. He has a beautiful thick jet black coat & brindle markings on his legs. He's likely housetrained. Shots will be given at adoption & please purchase a low cost neuter certificate
CONTACT INFO:
Portage County Dog Pound 
8120 Infirmary Rd 
Ravenna, OH 44266 
Phone: 330-297-6924 
[email protected] 
POUND INFO:
Monday through Friday 10:00 AM- 4:00 PM Sat 9AM to NOON
The adoption fee is $40 plus $10 for a license. Every dog will now be vaccinated with a parvo/distemper booster and a rabies, if they are over 3months of age, before they leave the shelter!
This is a county animal control facility that picks up stray dogs, and holds them for 3 days to allow an owner to claim before releasing them for adoption. We are forced to humanely euthanize any animals that aren't/can't be adopted/rescued two times per week due to the overwhelming number of dogs and the limited amount of space at our shelterWe cannot provide transportation for the rescues or the citizens. We handle approximately 1200 dogs a year which makes it impossible for us to provide transports. We will try to hold the dogs a little longer if you can't make it until the weekend. The dog will still be available for adoption but will not be euthanized until you can make it here. (within reason) 
PICS:


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

forgot to say,it is a MALE.found him posted here
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12019443


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I think he's scary looking, BUT still handsome. Poor guy.









"Very active & playful & he is good with other dogs. He has a beautiful thick jet black coat & brindle markings on his legs. "


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

Is that a chupacabra? lol jk.. Doesn't sound like a bad dog...


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am 10 mins from this pound if anyone is interested in helping him.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

why are the pictures i posted gone now?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you delete them from your photobucket acct?
You don't have to put the petfinder dogs on your photobucket to post here. This is how to do it: Go to petfinder dogs link;
click on the pic and then right click on the pic, go to properties(down at the bottom) then go to the Address(URL) highlight it and copy it. Go back to the post on this site and then type:








so you are only typing the img's in between what you copied.


----------

